# Savannah River Rockfish



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Just read an article in the Sunday Savannah Morning newspaper. A weekly fishing/hunting report by Tom Guidra(sp). He reports that a 40 plus lb striper was landed in the Savannah River recently along with several other big stripers. He goes on to explain that back before the tide gates were built, the Savannah River was a really good area for trophy stripers. And because of efforts by the Ga ports Authority and the Ga DNR over the last 20 years or so, the striper fishery in the Savannah River has rebounded. (not long ago it was "no take" and now you can keep two over 27"). That if things keep improving the river might become as good as it once was. (old timers around the area have some great stories about lots of big stripers).

Anyway, anybody know of a place to fish for them from the bank? I know about access near the Coast Guard station, but I was thinking maybe a little farther up-stream.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

You used to be able to fish from the bank around the tide gates but then I think the access was cut off. The Army Corps of Engineers and the Port Authority are the ones that actually caused the problem in the first place. Deepening the channel allows saltwater to flow further upriver which is destroying the freshwater marshes. On top of that, the river has the 9th highest mercury level of any river in the country. This info came from Saltwater Sportsman.

On a different note, I should be up there this weekend, I'll let y'all know.


----------



## SHADE12 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Sav. Rockfish*

ANY INFO ON THAT TYPE OF FISHING WOULD BE GREAT. WOULD BE WORTH THE TRIP DOWN FOR A GOOD FIGHT IN THE RIVER. FATBACK IF YOU FIND ANY MORE INFO PLEASE POST IT. ROCK FISHED YESTERDAY-NADA THANKS SHADE12


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

My dad lives in the area & the plant he works at is right on the river. He has told me stories (w/in the last couple years) about catching alot of stripers from the plants loading dock. If I remember correctly, the place is called Camira (sp) they make white pigment. The place was only a mile or two past the end of River Street. I would just ride down 80 & see if you can find somewhere to get over to the river. Just a thought.


----------



## bigdaddy77 (Jun 16, 2005)

the hullahan (sp) bridge just past port wentworth is supposed to be a good place. it is a very flat bridge with no elevation so larger boats with tops and such can't clear. anyway i think there is places to fish from your feet there but i'm not absolutely certain. that is also the savannah national forest entrance there so may be access in there somewhere. i have heard of some real nice catches from there while there was a no keep limit but haven't heard much lately. let us know if u go. i need a report on fishing real bad


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks for the input guys. Not sure if I'll get around to finding a spot or not. From the reports I'm hearing, folks are killing um' from boats, up and down the river. But anyway, hanging into a 40 plus pounder would be a serious thrill.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

i can get access to the tide gates just down from the hullahan bridge. you can walk out on it iffin you want. access is from hutchinson island.


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

If you have a SC license, there are some GREAT fishing spots in the Wildlife Refuge. There is one area on the wildlife drive where you see a lot of guys filling up coolers full of crappie (and throwing the little ones to congregating gators). There is also a lock near the middle of the drive that you can drive up onto where a brackish canal from the river drops into the freshwater canal system. When the tide is right in that upper canal you can catch Largemouth and crappie in the same spot as redfish, trout, and stripers! Just watch out for the gators.

An interesting thing about the reds you'll catch around there, though: they are a dark burgundy color. I've heard that they are considering breaking these "brackish redfish" into a subspecies because their lifecycle and feeding habits are very different from their brethren that stick to the open saltwater.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Ya Know i use to slay them there at Bush Field airport Stripers that is right there at the Dam.


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

Whoa, you're talking about way up by Augusta. We're talking about the stripers when they take their annual saltwater bath around downtown Savannah.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Smashed said:


> Whoa, you're talking about way up by Augusta. We're talking about the stripers when they take their annual saltwater bath around downtown Savannah.


Ya when i lived there i rarely made it down to Savannah unless it was St. Paddys Day wohoooooooo Since i only lived in Augusta for a few months but in Macon Ga for years.


----------

